# Vulcões no Mundo



## Gerofil (20 Set 2009 às 19:34)

*O vulcão da Ilha do Fogo*

O Vulcão Fogo se impõe pelos seus nove quilômetros de largura de caldeira, mostrada nesta detalhada foto-imagem, obtida em 10 de junho de 2009. O sensor Advanced Land Imager, no satélite EO-1, da NASA, capturou esta imagem detalhada do vulcão em 10 de junho de 2009. O detalhe mais característico deste vulcão sem dúvida é a sua imensa caldeira, com nove quilômetros de diâmetro. A Caldeira Cha pode ser observada aqui nesta imagem. A parede na cratera a oeste eleva-se um quilômetro acima da cratera. A metade oriental da parede da cratera desapareceu, apagada num maciço e profundo desabamento, ocorrido a muito tempo atrás.






CopyRight @ NASA 2009

Fogo é o nome desta imponente ilha vulcânica. Uma das Ilhas de Cabo Verde localizada a cerca de 640 km ao largo da ponta oeste da África, Fogo recebeu este nome pelos colonizadores portugueses em torno de 1.500 dC. O vulcão foi quase continuamente ativo desde aquela época até cerca de 1760, de acordo com o Smithsonian Global Volcanism Program. No centro da cratera, um cone chamado Pico sobe de cerca de 100 metros acima da margem da cratera (mais de um quilômetro da cratera). O jovem pico atinge 2.829 metros (9.281 pés) acima do nível do mar, tornando-se o ponto mais alto da ilha.

Fonte: Rascunho Geo


----------

